# Meaning of usernames



## 2SloSHOs

Hey guys just looking at all the other usernames on the board and was wondering where you guys came up with yours?

I'll start with mine, I got mine from a few of the cars that I own. I for some reason am fascinated in and like to buy Ford Taurus SHO's I had 2 and got another one so I have 3 of them so far.

Heres some pics of them.








The green car is mine








My oldest one








The reason I own them Yamaha engines









Whered you get your names?


----------



## Reaper

At one time I was going to school to be a Funeral Director/ Embalmer and the nickname stuck. So now most people in real life know me as Reaper.


----------



## smhufflepuff

My hedgehog's name is Satin Mirranda Hufflepuff --> smhufflepuff

Though I go by *pffft* in the chat room because there were too many letters in smhufflepuff (it was rejected by the system). I asked Satin what I should do instead; she said *pffft* I probably should have gone with huffle instead so the connection would be more obvious... what can I tell you? My hedgehog led me astray...


----------



## numothehedgehog

Hehe well I own a hedgehog named Numo so? :lol: 

**smhufflepuff
I never knew you were pffft! 


hehe. =]

On most forums I use Pure-Freedom, PureFreed, PureFreedom1995
Something with Pure and Freedom

Just for my love of horses and galloping


----------



## LizardGirl

Before I was as huge a hedgie person as I am now, I was really into herps. Hence, 'LizardGirl'.


----------



## kaotichouse

I have 3 boys ages 8,5, and 4...just try telling me I don't have a kaotichouse


----------



## drowsydreamer

I sleep a lot, I mean, a lot. Like, 10 + hours a day preferably, so thus the drowsy. The dreamer part comes from a combination of the sleeping theme and the fact that I've spent the majority of my life wishing I were somewhere else. I used to have a lot of grand aspirations of traveling the whole world. I've since settled down a lot, but still have that dreamer-head-in-the-clouds-reality-isnt-good-enough thing occasionally. Thus, drowsydreamer.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Well, mine is just the initials of Relient K (RK), which is an awesome band. and the "chic" part, well, just because im a girl :lol: the "47", is just a random number i thought up. I think this is a good post, i've wondered what some of these usernames meant


----------



## Vortex

well mine username is my nickname when i play online games, so thats pretty much how everyone online knows me as, haha kinda lame i know, but hey what can i say, im a video game Addict. lol :lol: but also im not very creative


----------



## weddinglady

Mine is pretty basic and given to me by a number of my past clients. I plan weddings, so weddinglady has been my screen name on many sites.


----------



## hndspk

Mine's hndspk because I'm an American Sign Language Interpreter. Therefore: hndspk = hand speak.


----------



## sebian

Sebastian + Damian = sebian

And then we got Ivan :roll: :lol:


----------



## padawanslacker

Mine goes back to a ridiculous conversation I once had about why all "Darths" choose such angry-sounding names, when there are 6 other perfectly good deadly sins to pick from.

Why a Darth Maul and a Darth Vader, instead of, say, a Darth Sloth?

The idea of a "Darth Sloth" spawned the idea of a padawan slacker, as well as plans for an insidious slacktor beam, which drags people down onto the couch when they're trying their hardest to get up and go clean the garage or something.

None of it makes very much sense, but at least the username "padawanslacker" is _never_ taken.


----------



## LizardGirl

> Mine goes back to a ridiculous conversation I once had about why all "Darths" choose such angry-sounding names, when there are 6 other perfectly good deadly sins to pick from.
> 
> Why a Darth Maul and a Darth Vader, instead of, say, a Darth Sloth?
> 
> The idea of a "Darth Sloth" spawned the idea of a padawan slacker, as well as plans for an insidious slacktor beam, which drags people down onto the couch when they're trying their hardest to get up and go clean the garage or something.
> 
> None of it makes very much sense, but at least the username "padawanslacker" is never taken.


LOL, I love your explanation... hehehe :lol:


----------



## Nancy

Mines pretty much self explanatory. :lol: Years ago I used to be Teasel's mom because Teasel was my first hedgehog.


----------



## nikki

My name is Nicole, but everyone calls me Nikki...so that's my username...


----------



## sagesmommy

r_k_chic47 said:


> Well, mine is just the initials of Relient K (RK), which is an awesome band. and the "chic" part, well, just because im a girl :lol: the "47", is just a random number i thought up. I think this is a good post, i've wondered what some of these usernames meant


I used to love relient k!!!!

Can anyone guess how i got my name??? no? no one ? ok ok ill tell you i ...am... The mommy of Sage!! hahaha! not very unique .. i know .. haha 
But i was going to go by Nadawi Luna but i though it was too long and that is my given Native American name. It translates to .. " fairy girl under the moon"


----------



## thistle

I chose thistle because it's prickly like a hedgehog and is the national emblem of Scotland.


----------



## Hedgie17

well gel17was my old name which is my initials (giovanna emily lenski) and 17 is my lucky number soo.... ya kinda lame,then i changed it to hedgie 17 but i am going to change it when i get a hedgehog to something more creative


----------



## Mika

Easy for me, Mika is my first hedgehog!!!


----------



## Alicat42

This is a cool thread! Good ice breaker lol Mines my name, Ali, and my nick name I got in school, Alley Cat. The 42 is a number of the LOST sequence (4,8,15,16,23,42) hehe I'm a lost fan


----------



## Jenny&Willie

well...
my name is jenny and my hedgehogs name used to be willie but... now its lilly after learning from my vet that my hedgie is a girl and not a boy like the breeder i got lilly from said...anyways i don't think i can change my username without creating a whole new account soo willie it is haha


----------



## Alicat42

Jenny&Willie said:


> now its lilly after learning from my vet that my hedgie is a girl and not a boy like the breeder i got lilly from said


That almost happened to Luna!! We got her from a breeder, who handed her to me and said she was a he. I hadn't named her yet and we took her to the vets right after, and learnt he was a she!


----------



## Jenny&Willie

yeah it was quite a surprise :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

ok, so when I was like 9, i was obsessed with dolphins. For my e-mail, I made I AM DBF, meaning I AM DOLPHINS BIGGEST FAN. I know. pretty dumb. When i was 11, i reenvented it. I made it mean I AM DA BOMB FACTOR. It is cheesy and retro as a joke, but still expressing my SUPREME AWESOMENESS!!! Anyways, when i made it that, i made it typed like iamdbf, not I AM DBF. I used that for game stuff (including neopets. for a guy, also dumb. i dis not play that past 11 tho). Btw, my bff's older sis helped me think of making it mean that, cuz she was trying to guess wat it meant. 

OMG!!! AS I WAS TYPING THIS, I JUST FOUND ONE OF JADES QUILLS INBETWEEN MY TEETH!!! HOW THE HECK DID THAT GET THERE!!! I'M NOT KIDDING!!! I KISS HER SOMETIMES... BUT WOW!!! REALLY!!! A QUILL!!!

ok... so as i was saying... i kept it meaning i am da bomb factor, but on online action games, so they don't try to make fun of the name, i tell ppl something else for it that it could mean that is inapropriate for HHC... so ya. Just don't guess.

Btw., it wasn't quite a quill between my two bottom front teeth, but one of the hairs that oin evelution was transforming to one but was between that and a quill. I am observant, so u guys may not kno, but i mean the ones on the edge of the quill line. This was closer to a quill, so it basically was one. It didn't hurt cuz it wasn't touching gum, and it came out easily once i felt it there. lol. wierd.


----------



## LizardGirl

> OMG!!! AS I WAS TYPING THIS, I JUST FOUND ONE OF JADES QUILLS INBETWEEN MY TEETH!!! HOW THE HECK DID THAT GET THERE!!! I'M NOT KIDDING!!! I KISS HER SOMETIMES... BUT WOW!!! REALLY!!! A QUILL!!!


It's not recommended to eat unplucked hedgies! :lol:

(I'm kidding, I swear! Don't hurt me  )


----------



## zoologist

zoologist is a pretty new username for me (I either go by Sticky Turtle or zoologist).

i'm going to school for zoology, and wanted to be a zoologist. A lot of people think i already am a zoologist (i tell them the truth though, if they ask ) and usually people tend to take my advice more often if they think i'm older and smarter (this goes for a turtle forum, where i know my stuff, lol!)

i did change my mind though. i'm changing schools, changing majors, and now i want to be a park ranger. not gonna change the user name though


----------



## iamdbf

LizardGirl said:


> OMG!!! AS I WAS TYPING THIS, I JUST FOUND ONE OF JADES QUILLS INBETWEEN MY TEETH!!! HOW THE HECK DID THAT GET THERE!!! I'M NOT KIDDING!!! I KISS HER SOMETIMES... BUT WOW!!! REALLY!!! A QUILL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not recommended to eat unplucked hedgies! :lol:
> 
> (I'm kidding, I swear! Don't hurt me  )
Click to expand...

Duh i kno ur kidding. Lol. that was funny LG.

I thought i plucked those hedgies i was cooking. i must of missed a quill. jk jk. Did i take that too far? whatev.


----------



## Tan

LOL, I laughed out loud at some of the stories behind the user names. Mine is not very inventive. Tan is my name


----------



## iamdbf

Tan, wat ones made you laugh? c'mon, flatter us.


----------



## Marton2

My username is what I was allocated at work. So it is easy to remember.  

Otherwise there is no chance I would call myself Marton. My name is Martin, so some people think I am spelling my name wrong. :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

Marton2 said:


> My username is what I was allocated at work. So it is easy to remember.
> 
> Otherwise there is no chance I would call myself Marton. My name is Martin, so some people think I am spelling my name wrong. :lol:


lol. now wouldn't that be sad if anyone besides a toddler could not spell his name? lol.


----------



## Kuro Sun

Mine is because of my brain..I was gonna put my name as Sun Tulip but my head said "WILL YOU QUIT USING THAT SAME NAME?! CHOOSE ANOTHER ONE OR SUFFER BRAIN DAMAGE!!. I had to listen to it or I WILL suffer. So I kept the "Sun" part and the word Kuro (black) poped up my head. then poof! Kuro Sun was born!


----------



## -TF-

when i played cod4 there was this real loud black guy in my clan and always tell ppl "suck my tizzle fizzle" and then I thought it was a good idea to put that as my username on the clan forums and it just stuck


----------



## Kean

since i suk at always creating usernames, i used my name
i know its stupid doing that but i already used my good ones so yah :mrgreen:


----------



## drpepperheather

*My name is heather, and I'm a Dr Pepper addict.*

(And yes, I write my name with a lowercase "h". There are just too many Heathers in the world and I wanted to be different...so I've been writing it this way since Middle School!)


----------



## FiaSpice

When I started beeing on the internet like 12 years ago, I wa mainly on Formula one chat/website and was passioned about it. So I called myself Fia (for Fédération International de l'Automobile, witch regulate F1). Then I moved on more of a Spice Girl fan (and spice girls forum) so it became FiaSpice.


----------



## Kiah_Muz

_First off- Hai! I'm new to here... but my screen name here is the same as my one at C n Q...

The first part of my screen name is the first name of of our little (and first) hedgie- Kiah Kamenwati. It's Egyptian (we were trying to be clever) for Crowned (get it?... we're lame) Dark Rebel (which he definitely fulfills that part of the name :lol: )

As for Muz, it's an old nickname I've have through high school and college. It's off of the Greek muse Melpomene- the dark muse... I was a little gothie in my younger years (haha) but the Muz part has made it all the way to my car license plate. _


----------



## Gingerred

I'm a redhead, and my old flat mate in England (also a ginger) used to call us both 'ginger', 'red', or both, 'gingerred'

Kendra


----------



## roseykrh

The rosey part of roseykrh is a variant of my middle name and then the k, r, and h are my initials.


----------



## Rt1Hedgie

I post on a variety of other forums as Rt1Rebel. I created this account for my daughter, and when I asked her what username she wanted, she couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Coco

My name is Colette ,,,guess about my username ,,,,


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Well, you can tell I have a guitar, and when I first got it I put it ontop of my shelf, and it looked almost like it wwas stuck to my wall... and after thaat I confirmed the name when I was looking at my guitar and then I started playing around with my rockband drum sticks.
It's like God made it so I picked the name. Although the first thing I used it for was youtube. Talk about long... oh well :lol: :roll:.


----------



## Mongo911

Mongo is the name of my hedgie. the 911 part i just made up (sounded cool)


----------



## iamdbf

Mongo911 said:


> Mongo is the name of my hedgie. the 911 part i just made up (sounded cool)


Call the police! Mongo's gotten a taste for blood. 911. lol.


----------



## Mongo911

iamdbf said:


> Call the police! Mongo's gotten a taste for blood. 911. lol.


run!!!!!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## happy.pancakes

Mine's happy pancakes...
My old e-mail was funkee_duckee
and I liked the randomness
and what could be more random than happy pancakes!

PLUS
Pancakes make everyone happy :mrgreen:


----------



## iamdbf

happy.pancakes said:


> Pancakes make everyone happy :mrgreen:


true dat


----------



## hedgie love

Mine is hedgie love because I love hedgehogs! On the old forum I was hedgie with a heart after but that didn't work on this forum so I am hedgie love. I am also known as HedgehogsRock! on some other sites like YouTube.


----------



## Luck

Well, i pretty much just like things that have to do with luck usually my other usernames are like Tempest or other things that have to do with the weather.I decided to give myself luck name then a weather avatar (i was debating between Luck and Lucksworth)


----------



## Lilysmommy

happy.pancakes said:


> Mine's happy pancakes...
> My old e-mail was funkee_duckee
> and I liked the randomness
> and what could be more random than happy pancakes!
> 
> PLUS
> Pancakes make everyone happy :mrgreen:


Lol, your username makes me think of this little song that Peter from Family Guy sings in one of the episodes..."I like pancakes, I like pancakes, they make me a happy Peter. I am happy, I am happy, la la la la la!" :lol:  Yay for pancakes!


----------



## Aleshea

Aleshea is my name LOL!


----------



## M_Canadian

Well my name is Manda hence the M and I live in Canada so there follows the Canadian part.

I have a different user name on every site I belong to.


----------



## Chase

Mine is realy lame it is just my name.


----------



## mrock

I lack creativity when I come up with usernames.... it's my name: Megan Rock = Mrock... or, as my friend pointed out one time Mr Ock.


----------



## sagesmommy

Hmm all these names makes me wish i was more creative with mine! Like....NIMALSRUS! haha


----------



## Mattplusness

My name is Matt plus ness. It's my name plus ness. I found my ness.

It's from You, Me, and Dupree (Owen Wilson - Kate Hudson movie)


----------



## pighog

:lol: 

Mine is pighog - the hog bit it obvious, and i start my job in the police soon hence the "pig" bit,
i think pighog just "goes"


----------



## silvercat

M_Canadian said:


> I have a different user name on every site I belong to.


 Wow, how do you remember them all?

I've used silvercat since, well since forever. My name is Cat & I'm uber uber blonde (used to be almost white or 'silver' when I was younger). Sometimes I tag '13' onto the end - lucky number.


----------



## shetland

I am always owned by a shetland sheepdog. I just LOVE my shelties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A real member of the family.


----------



## thelostsock

My name comes from the eighth grade (almost 10 years ago).

I was at a friends house who had caller id (a big deal at the time) and someone called but instead of it being a name it was "The Lost Sock" and we just thought it was the funniest thing ever and rolled on the floor laughing. After that I used it for everything (e-mail, usernames, etc). It used to be my hotmail address up until a few months ago when it was hacked and spamming everyone and just completly messed up so I had to dump it.

I recently discovered that "The Lost Sock" was a laundry mat. :lol:


----------



## magenh

Mine is my first name and initial. My name is spelled differently than you usually see it and I'm very proud of it! I use it as my screen name whenever possible.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Snufflepuff is Puff's nickname when she's being grumpy of just snuffling a lot in general, which is almost always :lol:

I originally named her Puff because she reminds me of a Puffer Fish when they puff themselves out.



















Can anyone else see the resemblance? :lol:

She now also goes by "Puffer" or as my boyfriend likes to call her "Puffsicles".

I made my account before I got Chloe, my new little girl but don't really want to make another account. It's too bad you can't change your usernames, then I'd probably be SnufflePuffChloe.

Chloe also goes by "Sonic" though since that's what my boyfriend insists on calling her, She loves him though so I can't really get mad. :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl

> or as my boyfriend likes to call her "Puffsicles".


Hehehe, love the nickname. :lol:

On a completely and entirely random note, I used to have a puffer fish. Our baby leopard shark tried to eat him, though, so we "re-tanked" him... haha, anyways...


----------



## APBTkisses

American Pit Bull Terrier Kisses. :mrgreen:


----------



## Godzilla Girl

I'm a big Godzilla fan, and years ago somebody started calling me Godzilla Girl. It's been my online persona for ages now.


----------



## Sageness

My name is Sage.


The "Ness" just makes any name epic.


----------



## SnufflePuff

LizardGirl said:


> or as my boyfriend likes to call her "Puffsicles".
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, love the nickname. :lol:
> 
> On a completely and entirely random note, I used to have a puffer fish. Our baby leopard shark tried to eat him, though, so we "re-tanked" him... haha, anyways...
Click to expand...

Haha thanks 

Are they hard to care for? I think they are just the cutest fish ever and have always wanted one!


----------



## LizardGirl

Quite frankly, I can't remember. I pretty young at the time... at least, it was back when leopard sharks were still legal to own (don't thing they are now). We had a lot of things in the tank, I don't know if he got any special care that the others didn't. That little puffer fish was mean though, I remember that. Always picking on the other fish. Go figure the shark tried to eat him. :lol: (don't worry, he didn't die)


----------



## Hedgehogs

I don't think I need an explaination. Lol


----------



## funkybee

Funkybee is the username I use on Flickr, I chose funky cause I think its kind of a polite way of saying weird...and I am lol. And I have a bee tattoo on my shoulder which I love so...


----------



## hedgewawa

I have two chihuahuas. I am 2chiwawa on a chihahua board. So figured hedgewawa was a good combo of both species and easy for me to remember.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Well my first and oldest Hedgie's name is Shelby and I'm her Mom so, umm. yeah you can figure out the rest.


----------



## sagesmommy

hey shelbysmom , i like your tag  )o(


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Why thank you very much!


----------

